# Experimenting with my new camera



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Only got it yesterday 
Hope you enjoy


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Awwwwwwww  Great first go, some lovely shots there! I'll look forward to lots more.

Can I just say as well ... what gorgeous doggies


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Awwwwwwww  Great first go, some lovely shots there! I'll look forward to lots more.
> 
> Can I just say as well ... what gorgeous doggies


Shucks thanks  They're a great little gang 

Vicki :smile:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

My two faves from tonight


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome photo sessions, you shot their enjoyment naturally.. :thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Today


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Brilliant pics of your lovely gang, they all look so happy playing together. What camera did you get?


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

I love them!    

I love the ones of Willow especially... they're amazing.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

BeagleOesx said:


> Brilliant pics of your lovely gang, they all look so happy playing together. What camera did you get?


They do get along great  Well they love all dogs but they play really nice together  
I got a Canon 550  
Too many buttons  But Im having fun with it, lots of fun



Cassia said:


> I love them!
> 
> I love the ones of Willow especially... they're amazing.


Thank you, Its a struggle trying to get her because she just wants to be next to me all the time when I need her at least a ouple of feet away!!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

great shots! and the doglets are Gorgeous


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Great photos, thank you for sharing :thumbsup:
I love the way your idea of experiment photos, are my idea of profeesional expensive photos 

Ps, loving Percys clothes  it looks like his got PJs on


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Great shots, they all look gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

They're fab! beautiful doggys. :001_tt1:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Todays faves


----------



## Weimerlover (Jul 21, 2011)

Lovely pics! So sharp!


----------



## Nathe (Jul 11, 2011)

wow really nice shots there! Whats the spec of your new camera?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow, you are definitely getting some great shots with your new camera. You have great models to work with.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely pics


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

They just keep getting better  Love to see piccies


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

fantastic pictures


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## me and my pets (Jul 23, 2011)

Awwwww! So very very cute!


----------

